# i feel so guilty im heartbroken



## zara2000 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have just had to take my beloved dog to the vets to be put to sleep but i cant get the thought out of my head that i have killed him and i feel so guilty .I feel so bad because he wasnt on his last legs (so to speke) He was losing all control of his bladder & bowel ,i only went to the vets to see if there was something the vet could give him ,he was 13 but i wasnt ready to let him go .The vet said his bladder & bowel would not repair itself and it was best to give him his dignity back and let him go now .We brought him home and took him back next day .I had lots of offers from friends & family to take him to the vets for me whilst he was put to sleep but i made the decision that it would be best for my dog if i was there at the end .I was there kissing him whilst he took his last breath ,the image of that last breath cant get out of my head and its breaking my heart over and over again .His body was twitching after the vet said his heart had stopped ,the vet said it was elctricity coming out of his body ,i keep thinking what if he wasnt dead .I didnt ask for his ashes back because i thought it would hurt more to look at the ashes and think that he had been burned but now i am thinking should i have got the ashes back .It just happened so quick .If i hadnt took him to the vets he might still be here .I am missing him so much ,my heart is completly broken i dont think i will ever get over the guilt .


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

don't feel guilty at all! I've had a lot of pets put to sleep, including much-loved dogs, and believe me; its better for them. Just think, if you hadn't done that the poor darling would be suffering and in a lot of pain.

Im so sorry to hear of your loss xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, don't blame yourself, you helped him end the pain, You are very brave i just couldn't be with my two girls when they were put down and i regret that, I wish i did what you did and stayed until the end, 

My thoughts are with you and speaking and from experience it does get easier, and you will never forget him tho, 

RIP xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hun, don't feel guilty - you have nothing at all to feel guilty about. When your beloved friend is in pain and failing, ending it for him is the one last great act of love you can perform. You were there with him, loving and comforting him right until the end, and he will now be running free at rainbow bridge, knowing the great depth of your love for him and grateful that you were brave enough to end his pain. He wouldn't want you to be sad or guilty. Sending you hugs and kisses (((((((((xxx)))))))))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is one of the hardest things to do when you have pets. Please don't feel guilty you loved him and did the very best for him. I think you are very brave and very kind!
His Bladder and bowels were not working and other things would have followed so you really did the right thing.
Many years ago i had a very old cat and didn't want him to go and now i realised i should have let him go sooner.
Then i had a 10 year old that died before i had time to say good bye.
In a few days time your tears will ease off and the happy memories of your beautiful dog will come to you.
You mentioned his ashes. What you could do is first thing tomorrow ring your vet up and ask if you could have them or if you know which service they use ring them direct.
My thoughts are with you and sending you some hugs xx


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss, but please, please dont feel guilty. Your beloved dog is safe and happy now. He has been released from all the anxiety of his problems.
You are going to hurt for a while, but you honestly did the best for him.
If I was suffering like that, I have already told my kids I would rather be put to sleep than suffer the indignity of incontinence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Don't feel guilty you did the best thing. I myself felt the guilt a few times now with my first cat Zara my budgie Charlie and my hamster Peanut. You made the hardest decision and he is now free from pain. I know how you must be feeling if you want a chat pm me anytime.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi sorry for your loss but you did best by your dog i know how you feel my lil staffy died in my arms


----------



## JuliaW (Aug 26, 2010)

hi. I too went through this on Tuesday with my Reuben so I know what you are feeling. Lets hope they are at the bridge together playing in the sun. xx


----------



## zara2000 (Aug 27, 2010)

JuliaW said:


> hi. I too went through this on Tuesday with my Reuben so I know what you are feeling. Lets hope they are at the bridge together playing in the sun. xx


Sorry to hear of your loss Julia its horrible isnt it .
thankyou everyone who has replied with your kind words .
Even though it was very hard for me to be with him at the end ,it would have been easier for me not to have been but i am so glad that i was .


----------



## zara2000 (Aug 27, 2010)

The thought of him being at that bridge playing with other doggy friends gives me great comfort .thankyou Julia x


----------

